# 1996 Dodge Caravan Overheating problem



## benlee (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi,

My 1996 Dodge caravan overheats when I am stalled on the road for about 10 minutes. When this happens a check engine light pops on on my dashboard. Anyone have an idea what is happening and how I can fix this?

Thanks


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

If it does not overheat at any other time. my best guess with the limited information provided, is that the radiator fan(s) is not coming on. Let the car idle until hot and see if the fans come on. If not, turn on the A/C and see if the fan(s) come on. If not, you have a bad fan motor(s) or bad relay.


----------



## benlee (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for your help, I suspected that there was a fan problem too. I will go get it checked and see if I can fix it.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a '92 P.V. The fan wires shorted once, down at the fan motor. My relay shorted once. The starter relay, third back on the right side, failed 4 times over 10 years. The serpentine belt last about two years, buy the clogged one, much better. The abs light comes on when the brake fluid reservoir is low, be sure to read the manual. (Pump them 40-50 times before topping off. You can read the codes by counting the flashes then compare to any manual. Mine stalled after a 10 minute drive, repeatedly. End result, when the seasons change, the gunk in the throttle air body makes the choke vane stick closed. Spray carb. cleaner through a fitting hole from the sending unit before the chamber. (They are not made for trailers)

Be safe, G


----------

